# Bacon wrapped shrimp buffalo style with qview!



## darrin

This was without question the best appetizer I have made. You must try this one! 

Pretty simple to make. You need raw shrimp (21-25 count per lb), Franks Original Hot Sauce, bacon (half slice per shrimp), Tony Chachere's Creole seasoning, kosher salt. 



Peel and devein your shrimp. I brined my shrimp in salt and Tony's to add flavor. Dissolve quarter cup of salt and 2 teaspoons of Tony's in 1 cup boiling water and pour into a bowl. After salt is dissolved, add 2 cups of ice. When the water is cold, add your shrimp. Let sit in your salt/Tony's water for half an your or so. 



I cooked my bacon about halfway done so that it will crisp without having to overcook the shrimp. I put it on a griddle at about 250* so it will cook without curling up too bad. Do not overcook or it will be hard to wrap around your shrimp.



By the time your bacon is done, your shrimp should be ready to come out of the water. Put them on a paper towel and pat dry. (start your charcoal)



Half a strip of bacon is just right for these size shrimp. Hold in place with a toothpick.



Used half a chimney of the new Kingsford Competition Charcoal. ( I like it!) Make sure your grill is not too hot or it will burn your bacon! I had to close off my dampers quite a bit to keep it from flaring up because of the bacon grease.



Starting to look tasty. 



I melted 3 tablespoons of butter and then mixed that with 4 tablespoons of Franks Hot Sauce. Pour that over your shrimp. 



Serve with plenty of blue cheese and celery.



These were so good. I highly suggest you make some!!!


----------



## fired up

Those look great, that one has made The List.


----------



## nomorecoop

Looks great.. Will put that on my to do list.


----------



## gatorscott

Dang......That looks great!!!!!


----------



## got14u

points also.....these will be around my house very soon. just wish we could get decent shrimp in these parts....


----------



## m1tanker78

I don't want to be redundant so I'll just say *POINTS!!!*

Tom


----------



## pignit

*Shweeeeet!*


----------



## bassman

Add a sliver of jalapeno under the bacon for shrimp en brochette!  Looks great.


----------



## irishteabear

Looks good Darrin.


----------



## joelarbear

Got to try that!  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## rw willy

Another great idea.


----------



## cman95

Looks really tasty.


----------



## voldaddy

Looks fantastic! Did the buffalo sauce and blue cheese overpower the smoked flavor? They looked great without the sauce!


----------



## rsands

Tried shrimp on the smoker once, too dry. Great method & looks fantastic, points to ya from me as well!


----------



## abelman

Those look real good and the sauce is a nice touch...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Like Bassman said, since you like some heat, they are excellent!


----------



## morkdach

wow Darrin i like the plated qview and abelman the peno on them i have to try points to both of you for the idea. i like a dusting of cayene on mine.


----------



## imdanimal

Nawm nawm nawm... I'm gonna try this.

Thinking about trying an all fish / seafood smoke. Great grill!!!


----------



## ronp

Good smoke they looked great. Thanks for the QVIEW.


----------



## allen

looks great, points to you on makin me hungry and the plate looks good


----------



## nickecarter

I'm gonna try this one at some point t his week! Wow thats some good chit right there.


----------



## bbq engineer

Darrin,  

You have some of the best lookin' grub.  This is definitely on my to do list. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BBQ Eng.


----------



## azrocker

Another to do! Points!


----------



## dave958

That  looks good did some shrimp on the weekend but not like this i will try this one now thanks


----------



## hhookk

You are my hero. Those look awesome.


----------

